# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Transvestigation - George Clooney's "wife" is a man baby yeah.

## Network

Even by name "Amal" "a male"

shoulders wider than hips dead giveaway. He was always rumored to be gay also, and he has a spy satellite.

----------

Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## Network

"She" packin' between those manhands.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2014),Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## goosey

Wow she's not a well laid trap is she? 

And the arrogance of thinking she can get away with wearing men's wear. She could knock a chap out with that chin.

Nice hair though.

I'd have thought clooney could get someone more convincing frankly.

----------

Network (10-04-2014),Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## Network



----------


## goosey

george-clooney-stacy-keibler-argo-premiere-10-4-12-wenn-brian-to__oPt.jpg

Omglook at her hands!

Shes beautiful other than that though. He should have stuck with her

----------


## Network

> george-clooney-stacy-keibler-argo-premiere-10-4-12-wenn-brian-to__oPt.jpg
> 
> Omglook at her hands!
> 
> Shes beautiful other than that though. He should have stuck with her


omg, man arm and hand. 

Not the first transquestionable I've fantasized about.  ahahaha

that one ended up being too feminine for soggy bottom Boy George.

----------

goosey (10-04-2014)

----------


## goosey

> omg, man arm and hand. 
> 
> Not the first transquestionable I've fantasized about.  ahahaha
> 
> that one ended up being too feminine for soggy bottom Boy George.



Clooney1_620_1596638a.jpeg


george-clooney-argo-premiere-with-stacy-keibler-09.jpeg

I think shes lovely. Shame about her hands.

----------


## RMNIXON

Oh NO!

----------

fyrenza (10-04-2014),Network (10-04-2014),Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## Network

Megan Fox has toe thumb. you'll never get out of this alive.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Oh NO!


Oh God, LMAO

----------


## goosey

@Network get this man!

Stacy Keibler...

bear_trap_7423.jpg

Amal (nitrate) Clooney...

trap.jpg

----------

Network (10-04-2014),Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## Network

@goosey

good shit.

----------


## teeceetx

> "She" packin' between those manhands.



Maybe George slipped a vibrator in there?

----------


## Network

> Maybe George slipped a vibrator in there?


ManStance

that dude beside clooney's guy is experienced at hiding manfingers.

----------


## Calypso Jones

that's a weird way for 'her' to stand.  Not female at all...but ...is her family muslim?

----------


## Network

> that's a weird way for 'her' to stand.  Not female at all...but ...is her family muslim?


He's Lebanese
it's a guy

Clooney is gay and a spy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Quasi-muslim.  Mother is sunni, father is a sect of shia.  Amal is allegedly both feminine or masculine in Lebanese.  It means hope, expectation.  In Israel it is strictly a masculine name.      Her middle name is Ramzi...after her father.   

Anybody check for an adam's apple.

----------

Network (10-04-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

After looking at some  photos, and info on Clooney, I would have to say, they're legit.    Ultimately, I don't really care I guess.

----------


## Network

> Quasi-muslim.  Mother is sunni, father is a sect of shia.  Amal is allegedly both feminine or masculine in Lebanese.  It means hope, expectation.  In Israel it is strictly a masculine name.      Her middle name is Ramzi...after her father.   
> 
> Anybody check for an adam's apple.


She's taller than him and has bigger hands. I can't find the video I watched that led me to the transvestigation but yes Amal has a thick throat.

----------


## Network

> After looking at some  photos, and info on Clooney, I would have to say, they're legit.    Ultimately, I don't really care I guess.


Post-Op
Legit

----------


## Roadmaster

She is tall and thin. I have size 11 feet and long thin hands.

----------


## Calypso Jones

all his women seem to be taller than him.   How tall is he anyway.

----------


## Calypso Jones

He's 5 foot 10.5 but tabloids like to round it up to 5 11.  Guys lie so I think he's probably 5-10 maybe even 5 9.5.  She could be 5 11.  Don't know for sure though.

----------


## Roadmaster

My youngest daughter is 5'11 and I still have longer hands and feet than she does. It depends on which genes you get. My mom had size 6 feet. :Smiley20:

----------

goosey (10-05-2014)

----------


## Network

Are your shoulders 1ft wider than your hips, ladies?!

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't have big hips.

----------


## goosey

> She's taller than him and has bigger hands. I can't find the video I watched that led me to the transvestigation but yes Amal has a thick throat.


 Her hands aren't bigger and her neck is slender.  Fair crack of the whip mate!

----------


## goosey

> Are your shoulders 1ft wider than your hips, ladies?!



There's all kinds of body shapes.

----------


## Roadmaster

I looked at her other videos, she is a female. She even wears pads for her shoulders. Her arms are thin like mine.

----------


## Invayne

> She is tall and thin. I have size 11 feet and long thin hands.


GOOD LORD! I thought my size 9s were big! LOL!

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> Quasi-muslim.  Mother is sunni, father is a sect of shia.  Amal is allegedly both feminine or masculine in Lebanese.  It means hope, expectation.  In Israel it is strictly a masculine name.      Her middle name is Ramzi...after her father.   
> 
> Anybody check for an adam's apple.


Women have adam's apple's too, believe it or not.

it's more pronounced in guys because of our hormones and other chemicals.

And sometimes a thyroid is enlarged because of a medical problem.

----------

KSigMason (10-05-2014)

----------


## teeceetx

> Quasi-muslim.  Mother is sunni, father is a sect of shia.  Amal is allegedly both feminine or masculine in Lebanese.  It means hope, expectation.  In Israel it is strictly a masculine name.      Her middle name is Ramzi...after her father.   
> 
> Anybody check for an adam's apple.


I was just perving her in that short dress the other day!  You've ruined my perv!!!

----------


## DDave

> shoulders wider than hips dead giveaway.


Hmm . . . well then I suppose about 75% of the "women" I saw at the mall today must be trannies.

How silly of me . . . I just thought they were slim.

----------

